# No Morning Sickness-- Yes, I'm "Lucky," Now Tell Me It's Gonna Be Okay (or Not)...



## buko (Feb 29, 2012)

Okay, so I am almost 7 weeks pregnant, and no morning sickness in sight.

No vomiting.

No nausea.

Not even a sensitivity to smells.

It's my understanding that not all women get any sort of morning sickness, and even though a lack of morning sickness is correlated to higher rates of miscarriage, lots (though it's a minority) of women who have perfectly healthy pregnancies never have morning sickness.

Okay.

It's also my understanding-- though I'm not 100% on this-- that if morning sickness is going to happen, it generally starts before you hit your 8th week (i.e., before you're 7 weeks pregnant).

This is my first pregnancy and I'm admittedly a bit neurotic in general, so I'm getting a bit antsy.

One possible "ray of hope?" I had been taking 100 mg of B6 every day for my shorter luteal phase (I just came off BCP in November), and it occurred to me last week that I should reduce my dose now that I'm pregnant (and my prenatals have 15 mg in them anyway). I did some research and decided to cut it to 50 mg-- but that's when I also found out that B6 is prescribed to reduce morning sickness.

So perhaps I've not had morning sickness because I've already been taking high doses of B6? Or that in combination with the possible fact that I'm less susceptible to morning sickness?

FWIW, my mother had plenty of morning sickness in both her pregnancies (an average amount). Also FWIW, it's not like I eat a bland diet or anything-- I just had a very hot curry last night. No food aversions-- nothin'.

The "good" news, in addition to many home BFPs, is that my temp has stayed high, and I have most of the other early PG symptoms, which have remained steady-- breast tenderness, some constipation, definite fatigue.

I guess I'm just asking for resources, anecdotes, anything... to give me an idea of whether I should be concerned, whether morning sickness (or at least smell sensitivity!) could start for me soon (here's hoping, LOL).... Etc.

Thanks!

*I ask in part because I've gotten many positive HPTs (I got BFPs for 10 days straight and the lines got progressively darker), but my MWs haven't recommended a blood test and won't even be seeing me until they can get a heartbeat on a doppler at around 10.5 weeks. I'm planning on telling my extended families around Easter/Passover (8.5 weeks) and I just feel like... I wouldn't mind something giving me a bit more reassurance that everything is cool. I know if I had my blood HCG tested twice, a few days apart, that it's too late to show doubling (?), so I guess I'll just have to wait...


----------



## LilyTiger (Dec 11, 2011)

It's really hard waiting, but that's really all you can do. It sucks, I know. I didn't have any morning sickness at all until 8 weeks. I had some mild food aversions (stuff just didn't sound good), but nothing like nausea. It hit in the middle of the 8th week and lasted until week 12 or so. I never threw up (except once on a rough plane landing, and I have bad motion sickness to begin with). Everyone is different and every pregnancy is different. My mother had m/s for her girls and no m/s at all for my brother. I had a few weeks of m/s that started late and am 21 weeks with a healthy pregnancy. It doesn't necessarily run in families and not having it does not mean your pregnancy is in trouble.

So my advice: trust the BFP tests and try to enjoy yourself! If you don't develop m/s at all, you're escaping a world of hurt! And for those who point out that a lack of m/s is associated with miscarriage, there are other studies demonstrating that severe m/s is also associated with problems. Ultimately, you have no control over it and if you're one of the lucky ones who gets through the first trimester unscathed it's a good thing!

(I didn't have my first appt until week 10 and it was torture waiting)


----------



## buko (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks, LilyTiger! I'm sure it's more likely than not that everything's fine-- and it's also good to hear that some women (like you) don't get m/s until 8 weeks or so.

But yeah, I'm still obsessing a little bit, just in general. I think part of it is that I've never been pregnant before, so even though I REALLY REALLY want this baby and it was 110% planned, it's certainly easier to imagine myself not having a baby than having one-- KWIM? It's a little crazymaking... but more and more, I'm accepting the fact that I really am pregnant and have about a 95% chance of actually holding a baby in my arms in another 8 months (or less). Crazy!


----------



## FaithHopeLove29 (May 15, 2011)

Sounds a little like my experience. I didn't have any morning sickness until 8 or 9 weeks, then had nausea (never sick) and could totally manage it by eating frequently and well. So I was "lucky" too (and completely convinced it meant there was something wrong). Now I'm 30 weeks and everything is healthy. I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

I didn't have any either. Even my pregnancy with twins, I pretty much was only queezy once or twice. This time around I had a bit more (queezy feeling a few times), and I was convinced it was twins again (just one in there as far as we see so far...)

You can have a perfectly normal pregnancy without it, but I agree with you, it's more nerve wracking, but it is likely you are just one of the blessed ones who doesn't get it as bad.


----------



## buko (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks, ladies! I admit I'm a little nervous now, as I just went to the bathroom and had some spotting. I haven't had spotting since 13 dpo (when I would have had my period, but after my first BFP), and it's 33 dpo now. It was very light, brown and had teeny bits of tissue, which makes me think (hope) it's just decidual tissue or something... maybe not even that, since it was like little light brown flecks.

*sigh*

I guess this is just the beginning of all the worry I'll have to face/deal with/whatever as a parent!


----------



## LilyTiger (Dec 11, 2011)

*buko,* I had the same feelings... When we were trying to get pregnant I was convinced I was infertile and then when I was actually pregnant I was convinced I wouldn't keep the baby. It's hard to convince yourself that your body knows what it's doing when you've never done it before. As for the bleeding, brown blood or spotting is probably just a subchorionic bleed or something. My u/s tech pointed out that I had one at my 9 week u/s and said not to worry if I got brown spotting. Sometimes when the babes burrow themselves in really deep they create pockets of blood. But from what I know, brown blood = no problem. Good luck! You'll feel a lot better after your first appointment.


----------



## buko (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks, again, LilyTiger!

I have always been prone to light spotting between periods (usually "old blood"-looking stuff), even on the pill. A couple months before we started trying, I had an X-Ray for a hamstring injury and it showed a "small, nonspecific mass in the area of the uterus," so I had an u/s with an OB to see what was going on and my uterus looked perfect and empty. The OB figured it was a benign cyst that ruptured and passed on its own and my mom (MD) agreed that was likely... so maybe I'm prone to such things (and they do cause spotting).









I also did have (TMI) mad diarrhea today so I kinda wonder if that intestinal cramping didn't also push a tiny bit of whatever nonessential material out of the uterus-- kinda like how some MWs will recommend castor oil to start contractions in a "natural" induction.

Husband and I are a little anxious, TBH, but praying and hopeful. It's annoying to read, "Spotting in PG is really common, but only 50% of women who have it will miscarry." It's like, yeah, but before now, I was in the 5-10% group.









Hopefully it will go away and all will be fine.


----------



## buko (Feb 29, 2012)

Me being me, I bought a few PG tests and just retested. I knew they'd be positive even if I were miscarrying or going to m/c, but I wanted to see some nice dark lines, just to see them. Sure enough, super-dark on two different types of test-- even on my 5th urine of the day (oh, yeah, I've got that frequent urination thing going on, too







).

Also, no more spots on my TP on the last couple of pees... so far, it was really only the one wipe.

I can't find the "fingers crossed" smilie, but...


----------



## pennywhistle (Dec 21, 2011)

Just checking in as another person who didn't have any morning sickness. I just felt hungover - that's the best way I can describe it. I felt kinda gross in general, just tired and not wanting to eat anything, and a little queasy. But I haven't puked at all, and my entire first trimester I never even gagged or felt like I was going to vomit. However, at the beginning of my second trimester I started feeling really nauseous, totally out of the blue. Gagging every morning, with my whole body sort of spasming like I was about to puke. (I did not enjoy this.) That went away, though, and now at 18 weeks I feel great.

Also, I did have a tiny amount of spotting around week 8 or 9, but none since then.

So! Try not to worry too much, and just enjoy taking care of yourself!


----------



## buko (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks, Penny-- that's awesome to hear. No more spotting so far today, so I'm feeling (psychologically) better.


----------



## scowgirl (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm glad you are feeling better. This is totally anecdotal, but I too had no morning sickness, and I too had put myself on 100 mg B6 for luteal phase while TTC and decreased to 50 mg B6 sometime after my BFP. I ran out of B6 a few weeks ago so I stopped taking it altogether. Instead I am using a B complex that I had on hand, that has a lower dose of B6 in it.

Somewhere along the line I had some food aversions; this was not an "early" pg symptom by any means, it showed up gradually in the first trimester. But I never actually got sick, or really even felt that weird. Probably the weirdest symptom is that I went from loving coffee and having to have it every single day (it wasn't the caffeine--I had switched to decaf while TTC--I just still really loved the taste) to not being able to stand it. I have gradually been getting back into enjoying decaf over the last month or so. I also had a thing in the first tri where I would crave and eat a certain food for several days and then all of a sudden it would seem completely unappetizing. Of course I do have an iron stomach normally. The last time I threw up for any reason was probably 4-5 years ago.

I'm 25 weeks now and all seems to be well. I haven't been in for a checkup since 22w, but baby seems to be moving around quite a bit today.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Can't reassure you (but can envy you!) about not having m/s from personal experience - but several ladies here have already done that. I can say, my mom had pretty much NO morning sickness with 4 of her 5 pregnancies, and I was horrifically nauseous (ultimately throwing up every single morning) from week 5 to 14. I threw up about 1-2 a week after that point till now. So, obviously, genetics isn't everything! I did get a tiny amount of brown spotting at about the same time as you in this pregnancy, and yes, it freaked me out. I think mine was probably partly related to sex, because it happened a couple of times after intercourse. But everything turned out okay. I think brown spotting, especially in small amounts, is really not something to worry about. Now if you can just convince your brain of that...

Oh, and my mw (to my complete shock) easily found a hb at 8 weeks 2 days with doppler, so you could try to talk your midwife into checking earlier. OTOH, plenty of people say they couldn't find a hb that early, so it might just stress you out more not to find it. Good luck!


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

I didn't have much m/s at all until about 9 weeks, the worst was weeks 10-14. I was worried, too, but baby was fine. Wish I would've never worried, maybe I wouldn't have gotten it!

I did find that b6 helps with nausea, so that could be helping...


----------



## ilovejeff (Apr 14, 2008)

Personally, I've had morning sickness with both pregnancies, but when I was pregnant with DD, my friend who was due 9 days before me had zero morning sicknes...and I hated her for it! LOL. she just had her second, and no morning sickness again. So I think some women are just lucky like that. My friend did, however, have terrible heartburn later on her pregnancies, so we all have our own trials.

I also had some spotting around 9 weeks with DD, which turned out to be the placenta positioned close to my cervix. It moved into a better position as the pregnancy progressed, but I understand your concern.


----------



## BlessedOne (Apr 22, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about it. With my first 4 pgs I had perfect pregnancies.....no horrible symptoms or anything.....nothing like what you hear.
I have NEVER with any of my 5 pgs vomited and with my first four the nausea was very very very very mild and only lasted a couple of days. It was nothing compared to most peoples'.

Point being...don't freak out because you are not have supposed normal pg symptoms....just count yourself blessed =)


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about it. Some women don't suffer from ms and some do. And some women get it later.

I'd but more consideration into telling extended family so early, but of course, that is a very personal choice. I would personally wait until you I had at least one type of secondary confirmation that the pregnancy was going well such as a heartbeat or ultrasound.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I had horrible m/s with my first for the entire 1st tri. My 2nd I had moderate m/s for the 1st tri and light up until 36 weeks. This time around I had no m/s at all for the 1st tri, and then it set in around 16 weeks (and still with me at 31). It freaked me out a bit, kinda like it does you, not to have that symptom, but it doesn't actually mean anything in the grander scheme of things.


----------



## kaismum (Aug 7, 2009)

With my first pregnancy I was sick, sick, sick from about 7 or 8 weeks until about 16-18 weeks. Nausea most of the day, aversion to nearly all food and vomiting about once a day. I am just shy of 37 weeks pregnant now and aside from a few random moments where I felt a little icky, I have not had any nausea and vomiting at all. I also had some spotting one evening shortly after finding out we were expecting. Just a bit and then nothing. I also had spotting off and on with my first. So, purely anecdotal, but wanted to chime in that likely everything is just fine.


----------



## Vegan Princess (Jun 20, 2007)

With my daughter and with this preg, my nausea was VERY mild. And didn't start until 8 weeks. I never throw up from preg. I had food aversions with my daughter but really didn't have any this time. And my mom was horribly sick with all 3 of her kids. I am VERY different. I've definitely had my worries about the pregnancies bc of the lack of bad sickness - but it didn't mean anything.

I know it's easier said than done, but you need to try and visualize everything as being ok and have faith in your body. I've had a loss, so I know how hard this is. But I have to say - turning over the worry to a higher power or something other than yourself really has helped me to be more calm this time around. Waiting is SO hard.

Cindy


----------



## erigeron (Oct 29, 2010)

I didn't have any morning sickness through my entire pregnancy. I was super hungry all the time though! I think most women get either morning sickness, they're starving, or they're exhausted, or maybe some combination thereof.


----------



## buko (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks, Cindy-- this comes at a good time for me.


----------



## tonttu (Dec 24, 2010)

I have six children and even though I have experienced other symptoms with them , varying in different pregnancies , even bleeding in two , morning sickness was NEVER one .

As a matter of fact , in my first pregnancy , I felt so great from the first day , that I thought , if I feel like that every time , I´ll have a kid every year









So relax and don´t worry too much , there is a good chance , that you are just one of the lucky ones !


----------



## herenow2 (Jul 5, 2007)

I have had zero morning sickness with this pregnancy, my third, and I am now 15 weeks. I had a little nausea with the first two. This time around I had been eating really well and doing liver cleanse type stuff before I got pregnant (lemon water, herbs...) and I am wondering if that made my liver more efficient in getting rid of the pregnancy hormones. At least that's what I told myself when I was stressing out about no symptoms in the first trimester . I think something like 25% of healthy pregnancies have no significant morning sickness or something, so try not to worry!


----------



## ameliabedelia (Sep 24, 2002)

Do you have any other symptoms...increased fatigue/tiredness and sore breasts/nipples are the most common? If you do, then I wouldn't worry about the lack of morning sickness. I never really had it with any of mine...I did experience some very mild food aversions and mild queasiness if I went too long without eating, but certainly nothing really bad. However, I did have more fatigue/tiredness (started taking naps) and sore breasts/nipples. I think as long as you have at least some symptoms, I wouldn't worry. If you have absolutely none, then I would be more concerned, but everything could still be fine.


----------



## lisarenee25 (Nov 22, 2011)

With my first baby I had 0 morning sickness. Of course, i wasn't internet crazy, so I had no idea that was unusual. I wasn't worried, or did I feel like I was lucky. I just didn't have morning sickness.

I think I did have some symptoms which i didn't recognize - but all in all it was a very smooth pregnancy.

I gave birth to a 8 lb 6 oz healthy baby boy at home.

What's the big deal? Your pregnant, enjoy it. Stop obsessing about trivial things. Everybody's body is different. Second time around - I'm betting you won't be so lucky. I wasn't. LOL


----------



## Vegan Princess (Jun 20, 2007)

I had no other symptoms with my first pregnancy - no tiredness, no sore boobs. So ya never know. I'm more tired and my boobs are more sore the 2nd time. But I think it's bc they already know what to do - and I'm running after a little one all day.

Cindy


----------



## TheDivineMrsM (Oct 5, 2009)

I had no m/s with my daughter. None. I had the least eventful first tri in the history of pregnancy lol. After two or three frantic posts on MDC, several mamas reassured me that not everyone is stuck by this. My DD is perfectly healthy. Just enjoy your luck and try not to panic.


----------



## buko (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks, y'all! 7w4d here and still no nausea or vomiting in sight, but (ha!) I'm a lot calmer about it. My BFF told me (with her baby who just turned 1) she thought she was going to be "one of those people who never has m/s" but did eventually have a lot of major scent aversions and queasiness. She couldn't remember when it started, but thought it must have been at LEAST past 7 or 8 weeks.

I do have most all of the other major symptoms, so I'm not too worried...

-Fatigue-- check. I have to take naps most days (luckily I work from home). Typically I find it difficult to nap midday even if I feel fairly tired, but not anymore!

-Constipation and gassiness-- definitely!

-Sore boobs-- not in a major way, but definitely a noticeable difference.

-Acne-- I know not everyone gets this, but apparently pregnancy can increase oil production, and I'm already pretty oily. Mostly it's on my back/chest, and not so much my face-- not severe, but annoying.

I'm still having spotting, but it's intermittent, exTREMEly light (not even enough to show up on my underwear) and very pale brown with some tiny flecks. My MW thinks it's cervical and not uterine, either nothing to worry about or a result of some minor irritant on my cervix, like a mild yeast infection. If it continues, they'll do a culture.

So far, feeling calmer and more confident in general!


----------



## buko (Feb 29, 2012)

Hate to bump this with sad news, but just to add a data point-- I am miscarrying now, after all. The start of my spotting probably coincided with the fetal demise (6w+ fetus with no heartbeat) detected on transvaginal u/s at 8w1d and then again (no change) at 9w0d. I appear to be naturally miscarrying-- "real" bleeding started at 9w1d and it's 9w3d now. Best wishes to all-- I hope to be posting again on this forum soon.


----------



## scowgirl (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear this news.


----------



## Katica (Jan 13, 2008)

I`m so sorry for your loss. I have been there and it sucks. Take very good care of yourself.


----------



## BlessedOne (Apr 22, 2008)

awwww ((hugs))
don't give up trying =)


----------



## greenmamato2 (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm so sorry  I wish I had words of comfort beyond "you're not alone" and I'm sending hugs your way.


----------



## crystal_buffaloe (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that









I don't know if this is any kind of consolation at all, but I had no morning sickness with my daughter, I DID throw up several mornings in the shower with the baby I miscarried, and then I've had no morning sickness with this sticky bean (18w4d).

Believe me, I know it's hard not to obsess about symptoms, but at least from my experience, they're not necessarily indicative of a sticky baby.

Peace and healing to you. Be gentle with yourself.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

So sorry to hear this. Hopefully things have progressed on their own by now. Maybe you can get double lucky next time, and get no morning sickness and a wonderful, sticky baby. Hugs to you.


----------

